# aggiornamento sistema

## ciropom

ciao a tutti!

oggi ho deciso di aggiornare il sistema (visto che devo aggiornare il server X per istallare l'accellerazione grafica con la scheda intel e non ho idea di come aggiornare solo quello)

purtroppo eseguendo un 

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

dice che ci sono alcuni pacchetti bloccati

```

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-114 (is blocking media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.18-r4)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 (is blocking gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2)

[blocks B     ] =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* (is blocking app-text/aspell-0.60.5)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-115-r1)

```

la domanda e` come faccio a sbloccarli?? ho letto in giro, e dicono che bisogna o rimuovere il pacchetto che blocca o non istallare il pacchetto.

Ma non posso rimuovere udev   :Shocked: 

o device-mapper   :Shocked:  sembrano pacchetti importanti...

Quindi come posso fare a dirgli di non istallare questi pacchetti bloccati ma aggiornare il resto?

----------

## Scen

Aggiorna prima di tutto devicemapper tramite l'opzione --oneshot:

```

emerge --ask --update --oneshot devicemapper

```

Dopodichè aggiorna udev, sempre tramite l'opzione --oneshot:

```

emerge --ask --update --oneshot udev

```

in modo da sbloccare sane-backends.

Per aspell, rimuovi aspell-en:

```

emerge -C aspell-en

```

per libgnomekbd passo la palla agli Gnomi Gentooisti  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho semplicemente rimosso gnome-base/control-center nella versione bloccante. Il successivo emerge mi ha rimesso quella aggiornata.

----------

## ciropom

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Aggiorna prima di tutto devicemapper tramite l'opzione --oneshot:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --ask --update --oneshot devicemapper
> ...

 

questi due comandi non vanno a buon fine....

```

dhcppc1 portage # emerge --ask --update --oneshot udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-115-r1 [104-r12] 

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-115-r1)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

```

dhcppc1 portage # emerge --ask --update --oneshot devicemapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "devicemapper".

```

grazie ancora a tutti!...

----------

## Scen

Pardone, è device-mapper (con il trattino).

Per cui (segui l'ordine, mi raccomando)

emerge --oneshot device-mapper

emerge --oneshot udev

....

P.S. Cerca di aggiornare il sistema un pò più spesso (almeno 1 volta alla settimana, o al massimo 2, altrimenti rischi di scontrarti nuovamente con queste problematiche)

----------

## ciropom

scusami ma anche con device-mapper non va a buon fine...

il comando che ho usato e`:

emerge --oneshot --ask --update device-mapper

```

dhcppc1 ~ # emerge --oneshot --update --ask device-mapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5 [1.02.19] 

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

seguiro` il tuo consiglio grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> scusami ma anche con device-mapper non va a buon fine...

 

Ok, ho guardato gli ebuild, e la soluzione dovrebbe essere

Rimuovi sys-fs/device-mapper

```

emerge -C device-mapper

```

Aggiorna sys-fs-udev

```

emerge -1uv udev

```

Rimuovi app-dicts/aspell-en

```

emerge -C aspell-en

```

Rimuovi gnome-base/control-center

```

emerge -C gnome-base/control-center

```

Finalmente... Aggiorna world  :Cool: 

```

emerge -aDNuv world

```

----------

## ciropom

ok... ora e` partito l'aggiornamento   :Very Happy: 

grazie scen...

appena finisce di compilare se va tutto bene metto "risolto" come sempre   :Very Happy: 

grazie mille ancora

----------

## ciropom

uff purtroppo dopo 200 e passa pacchetti emergiati mi ha dato errore sul pacchetto mesa (che da quel che ho capito serve per l'accellerazione grafica)

L'errore sembra portare al fatto che manchi dri... il problema e` che uno dei motivi per cui ho aggiornato il sistema era perche` visto che volevo istallare l'accellerazione grafica, ho scaricato dei pacchetti dal sito dell'intel (ho una scheda integrata intel) e uno di questi richiedeva X >= 1.3 .... allora mi son detto aggiorno tutto, cosi` si aggiorna pure X! e invece no... mi ritrovo con mesa che e` uno dei pacchetti che devo aggiornare e sono d'accapo...

```

In file included from ../common/dri_bufmgr.c:37:

../common/dri_bufmgr.h:83: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drmBOList'

../common/dri_bufmgr.h:84: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.h:85: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.h:87: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drmBOList'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driFenceBuffers':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:102: warning: passing argument 3 of 'drmFenceBuffers' makes integer from pointer without a cast

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:102: error: too few arguments to function 'drmFenceBuffers'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: At top level:

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:431: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drmBOList'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driBOCreateList':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:434: error: 'list' undeclared (first use in this function)

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:434: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:434: error: for each function it appears in.)

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: At top level:

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:439: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:447: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:481: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drmBOList'

../common/dri_bufmgr.c: In function 'driBOValidateList':

../common/dri_bufmgr.c:484: error: 'list' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[6]: *** [../common/dri_bufmgr.o] Error 1

make[6]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-6.5.2/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i915tex'

make[5]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-6.5.2/src/mesa/drivers/dri'

make[4]: *** [linux-solo] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-6.5.2/src/mesa'

make[3]: *** [default] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-6.5.2/src/mesa'

make[2]: *** [subdirs] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-6.5.2/src'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1/work/Mesa-6.5.2'

make: *** [linux-dri-x86] Error 2

```

questo e` l'errore che da` in compilazione....

qualcuno sa dirmi come istallare dri?... ho compilato drm come modulo...

ho seguito questa guida per intenderci http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

----------

## Scen

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> visto che volevo istallare l'accellerazione grafica, ho scaricato dei pacchetti dal sito dell'intel (ho una scheda integrata intel)

 

Primo errore  :Confused: 

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> ho seguito questa guida per intenderci http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

 

Secondo errore: dovevi seguire la guida tradotta in italiano  :Evil or Very Mad:  (eh eh, scherzo  :Wink:  )

Rimuovi tutti i file che hai installato tramite il pacchetto scaricato dal sito di Intel, configura opportunamente la variabile VIDEO_CARDS in /etc/make.conf

(probabilmente tu dovrai usare

```

VIDEOCARDS="i8x0"

```

e assicurati che il supporto a OpenGL sia attivo globalmente

```

emerge --info|grep USE|grep opengl

```

(altrimenti abilitato tramite l'omonima USE in /etc/make.conf).

Per il modulo DRM puoi usare quello interno al kernel (come hai fatto), oppure testare quello più aggiornato fornito dal pacchetto x11-base/x11-drm (devi smascherare le ultime versioni instabili).

----------

## LAj

scen,

io ho lo stesso problema tra device-mapper che devo installare e udev-115-r1 che lo blocca.

Però sono in fase di installazione del sistema e sto seguendo questa guida:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Bios_(Onboard)_RAID

udev è alla versione:

```
(chroot) livecd / # emerge -p udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-115-r1 [104-r12]

(chroot) livecd / #

```

procedo ugualmente con:

```
emerge -1uv udev 
```

?

Poi potrò installare device-mapper?

----------

## Scen

 *LAj wrote:*   

> procedo ugualmente con:
> 
> ```
> emerge -1uv udev 
> ```
> ...

 

Purtroppo no, in quanto l'ebuild di udev-115-r1 contiene il "blocco" rispetto all'esistenza di sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1.

Per cui, "a caldo", rimuovi device-mapper, aggiorna udev (tramite --oneshot), ed installa la versione aggiornata di device-mapper (sempre con --oneshot). Dovrebbe funzionare.

----------

## LAj

grazie

sono andato avanti.

Chissà come andrà a finire   :Confused: 

----------

## nilo888

Quando succedono queste cose cosa devo fare disinstallare per forza uno dei due pacchetti? e se non sapessi quale e non volessi rischiare che gentoo diventi inutilizzabile?

```

 emerge -pv sys-fs/udev sys-fs/device-mapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 [2.86-r3] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.25 [2.14.1-r1] USE="-static (-build%)" 133 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  69 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 [1.11.14-r6] USE="unicode* -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 [3.2.1] USE="-old-linux%" 166 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5 [1.02.10-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 186 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-115-r1 [079-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 210 kB

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-115-r1)

Total: 8 packages (6 upgrades, 2 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 1,077 kB

```

Grazie

----------

## Scen

Problema già riscontrato da altre persone: vedi questa discussione.

@Mods: consiglio di effettuare un (e)merge delle discussioni  :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> @Mods: consiglio di effettuare un (e)merge delle discussioni 

 

Fatto, grazie.

----------

## nilo888

si, avevo cercato, ma forse ho cercato poco.....

comunque , risolto questo caso particolare, il mio problema rimane:

se ho due pacchetti importanti e non so quale dei due togliere come procedo? si si certo chiedo a voi, ma vorrei diventare un po piu' indipendente..

ah, aggiornando piu' frequentemente non dovrebbero succedere queste cose?boh pero' gia' ci vuole un botto a compilare, se poi aggiorno ogni settimana... ehh sono con un pentium 2...

Intanto Grazie

----------

## ciropom

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *ciropom wrote:*   visto che volevo istallare l'accellerazione grafica, ho scaricato dei pacchetti dal sito dell'intel (ho una scheda integrata intel) 
> 
> Primo errore 
> 
>  *ciropom wrote:*   ho seguito questa guida per intenderci http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml 
> ...

 

grazie ho messo a posto ora e` ripartito l'emerge. Speriamo che non si blocchi ancora....

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusate, visto che si parla di aggiornamento del sistema approfitto per fare una domanda tecnica su una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi da tempo.

Questo accade su due pc su cui ho installato gentoo.

Perché facendo emerge -uDN world anche se è disponibile una versione più recente di gentoo-sources, questa non mi viene più proposta fra gli aggiornamenti del sistema?

----------

## bandreabis

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Scusate, visto che si parla di aggiornamento del sistema approfitto per fare una domanda tecnica su una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi da tempo.
> 
> Questo accade su due pc su cui ho installato gentoo.
> 
> Perché facendo emerge -uDN world anche se è disponibile una versione più recente di gentoo-sources, questa non mi viene più proposta fra gli aggiornamenti del sistema?

 

Non so, sono mascherate le altre versioni?

EDIT: gentoo-sources è in world?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: gentoo-sources è in world?

 

Penso sia questo il problema, ma perché non ci dovrebbe essere?

----------

## djinnZ

se non ricordo male c'è una virtual in system che viene soddisfatta dall'installazione di un kernel e i kernel (-gentoo, -vanilla, -suspend2, -hardened, etc.) vanno in world se ne hai più di uno con il problema già ampiamente discusso che vengono aggiornati all'ultima versione disponibile e non all'ultima richiesta.

Se ne hai solo uno potresti togliere la voce da world e lo dovrebbe aggiornare lo stesso ma alla versiona minima richiesta dai pacchetti installati (quindi >= alla versione degli headers).

Vedi quali pacchetti richiedono il kernel e se ce ne è qualcuno che vuole una versione specifica.

Sempre che la versione più recente non sia mascherata o che non  hai in world una voce del genere "=qualcosa-sources-versione" in tal caso non li aggiornerà mai al massimo ti darà errore quando saranno incompatibili con gli headers.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se non ricordo male c'è una virtual in system che viene soddisfatta dall'installazione di un kernel e i kernel (-gentoo, -vanilla, -suspend2, -hardened, etc.) vanno in world se ne hai più di uno con il problema già ampiamente discusso che vengono aggiornati all'ultima versione disponibile e non all'ultima richiesta.
> 
> Se ne hai solo uno potresti togliere la voce da world e lo dovrebbe aggiornare lo stesso ma alla versiona minima richiesta dai pacchetti installati (quindi >= alla versione degli headers).

 

in effetti ne ho solo uno: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources. E quella è la voce che esce fuori se do un: 

```
# cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep sources
```

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vedi quali pacchetti richiedono il kernel e se ce ne è qualcuno che vuole una versione specifica.
> 
> Sempre che la versione più recente non sia mascherata o che non  hai in world una voce del genere "=qualcosa-sources-versione" in tal caso non li aggiornerà mai al massimo ti darà errore quando saranno incompatibili con gli headers.

 

Non ho mascherato nulla... quindi non saprei.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sto notando con sorpresa che gentoo-sources non è l'unico a darmi quel problema.

Mi capita la stessa cosa con il pacchetto app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sto notando con sorpresa che gentoo-sources non è l'unico a darmi quel problema.
> 
> Mi capita la stessa cosa con il pacchetto app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs.

 

 :Smile: 

si. lo abbiamo visto già in altri due thread simultanei.

se spammi i tuoi problemi in diecimila posti, fai aumentare l'entropia del forum in modo svantaggioso per tutti.

----------

